# Good Harness for Jeep Wrangler?



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone know of a good harness that will allow Cash to lie down or sit up that I can use in a Jeep? 

I have Googled a few different ones but was wondering if anybody on this site has first hand experience with one that works well. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This tells what to look for..

Dog Seatbelts 

I personally like the champion!

http://www.champk-9.com/


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you use the Champion or the Survivor style with a GSD?


Edit...I found it. Says to use the smallest Survivor size.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a large Champion.


----------

